# Just brooding a felt like typing



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

It's almost the 2nd anniversary of little Nauti's passing, and it seems like I dwell on memories of her more than usual this time of year. Nauti was a little black cat, born to a feral mom in the bilge of a winterized ski-boat. She was sickly and tiny, and as I found out later, allergic to everything. When they were old enough, mom and Nauti's two siblings went on their way, leaving Nauti behind. I finally lured her out of the engine well of the boat with food, got her to the vet, and by the time we got home, we were pals. We worked our way through the allergies, finally finding the foods she could eat, stainless bowls, etc etc. She was with us for 3 years, and then one morning I got home from work, and she was on her window table, where she used to watch the birdfeeders, and was already gone. The vet said she had either been bitten by, or had eaten a spider, and her allergies couldn't take it. So little Nauti left us for the bridge, and poor Turvy Demeter looked for her for days. This might sound corny, or just weird, but I don't think she was entirely gone. I think she had one more job to do. Almost 50 miles to the north of us, a tiny little starving cat was headed south with almost dogged determination. Over the course of a day, a friend of mine saw her 3 times on his cattle farm. Here shared a sandwich with her and called me. Maybe Nauti was guiding her, or maybe I'm just a sap...but I think she always knew where she was going, and just managed to catch a ride here. And that is how Rumpleteaser came to be with us.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry for your tragic loss from two years ago. You are a wonderful person to be so caring and intuned to your Nauti's allergies. One my cats just had his one year death anniversary and I remember and feel it like it was not that long ago. But he also lead 2 neighborhood strays to us just before he passed on. I love how Nauti lead you to Rumpleteaser. Other people might think that we are saps but think of it as a gift from Nauti that he lead Rumpleteaser to you.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Nauti was so lucky to spend her life with you, as Rumpleteaser is now.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for sharing such a touching story, and it brought tears. It hasn't been very long, and of course an anniversary will bring back those feelings. I'm glad the pain is eased somewhat that you feel she led Rumpleteaser to you.


----------

